# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  Κυκλώματα πομπών

## p.gabr

Ένα ενδιαφέρον  ΛΙΝΚ προσφέρει πολλές κατασκευές και παραπομπές για αρχάριους και προχωρημένους

  Έχεικαι πολλούς πομπούς FM 88-108 μικρούς κάτι που ενδιαφέρει εδώ ,πολλά άτομα 
  Αξίζει λοιπόν όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να το ΞΕΦΥΛΛΙΣΟΥΝ



http://www.geocities.ws/husnu66tr/tr...r-emetteur.htm

----------

A--15 (11-02-13), 

SV1EDG (11-02-13)

----------


## GeorgeVita

... ένα απλό VCO: http://www.webalice.it/capaso/PROGETTI/VCO/VCO.htm
(καλύπτει και τις ραδιοερασιτεχνικές μπάντες των 2m και 6m)

----------

